# Katy Perry Nippel - 1x



## woodyjezy (16 Sep. 2010)

Leider hab ich davon nur ein Bild!
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch welche!


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2010)

*AW: 1x Katy Perry Nippel*

wo ist denn der Nippel?


----------



## woodyjezy (16 Sep. 2010)

*AW: 1x Katy Perry Nippel*



Punisher schrieb:


> wo ist denn der Nippel?



Ist ja wie ein Suchbild! 
Der rechte Nippel "leuchtet" zwischen den schwarzen Flecken hervor!


----------



## Q (16 Sep. 2010)

*AW: 1x Katy Perry Nippel*



woodyjezy schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch welche!




wie wäre es mit 266 weiteren Bildern?
schau mal bei den MTV-Video-Music-Awards vorbei 

http://www.celebboard.net/mtv-video...music-awards-12-9-2010-266x-update-4-a-2.html


----------



## lukasby (21 Sep. 2010)

*AW: 1x Katy Perry Nippel*

Das ist kein nippel! Wär auch ne kommische Stelle dafür, zu weit oben und rechts


----------



## Tomcum (26 Apr. 2021)

würde gern ja mehr von ihr sehen


----------



## pappa (7 Mai 2021)

Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Bild von Katy


----------

